# AHA's + Eye Area?



## Lauren (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi everyone! Does anything know if it's alright to use AHA's, glycolic acid specifically, around the eye area? Or even if it's actually recommended? I use the walmart knockoff of neutrogena healthy skin as my nighttime moisturizer and was wondering if I should use it around my eyes too? I feel like I should already know this! lol


----------



## KellyB (Dec 23, 2007)

I just googled b/c I didn't know and there are tons of eye creams with glycolic acid in them so I am guessing it is ok. Is there something specific you want to try?


----------



## Kathy (Dec 23, 2007)

You can, BUT I wouldn't use a cream forumlated for your entire face around your eyes because the concentration of ingredients are much stronger and much more likely to cause irritation. I'd buy a product with AHA's specifically formulated for use around your eyes. hth


----------



## patsluv (Dec 23, 2007)

Ditto Kathy.


----------



## jessiej78 (Dec 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can, BUT I wouldn't use a cream forumlated for your entire face around your eyes because the concentration of ingredients are much stronger and much more likely to cause irritation. I'd buy a product with AHA's specifically formulated for use around your eyes. hth That's what I was going to say.


----------



## aniusca (Dec 24, 2007)

I heard if u use creams with AHA around your eyes will light dark circles.


----------



## Lauren (Dec 28, 2007)

Okay that's what I figured, thanks ladies!


----------



## Farfett (Dec 30, 2007)

Your product must specify if it's ok to use it around the eye area. Because usually it's not ideal to use normal moisturizers around the eye area.


----------



## _maldita_ (Jan 2, 2008)

i don't use creams with AHA around my eyes anymore because it's irritating.


----------

